# More Facebook knife shillings...



## Bert2368 (Mar 14, 2021)

Something calling itself "Hast".

Knives look kind of like Globals with smooth handles- Like Globals aren't already hard enough to hold onto with greasy hands. Plus, some come with colorful coatings!



> Hast knives are outstandingly sharp, durable, and surprisingly easy to care for, thanks to superior Matrix powder steel, advanced engineering, and precision manufacturing



Ooooh, SIPERIOR MATRIX POWDER STEEL!!! Be still, my heart!









Testimonials


Bringing superior pro-grade performance, minimalist modern design, and easy maintenance to kitchens of all kinds, Hast knives are tested and loved by chefs, culinary experts, and passionate home cooks around the world.




www.hast.co





Asside from the fact that knives being offered on a FakeBook store have generally been cheap crap sold to the ignorant at too high prices? Does anyone know anything about this line, particularly what the steel is, actual hardness, what it sharpens like...

(Edit)
Apparently it's a reincarnation of "TheChefClub".


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2021)

nothing says 'chef knife' like only being less than 210 mm... Do the chefs in that club work at McDonalds?


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 14, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Do the chefs in that club work at McDonalds?



I asked a friend who managed at a McDonalds, did they even USE kitchen knives? His answer:



> There was 1 small paring knife in the store, but not used on a daily basis. Tomatoes went through a slicer gadget that sliced the whole tomato. There was also a plate for tomato wedges for salads. Onions came pre chopped or dehydrated. Everything else was also pre cut/sliced and in vacuum sealed bags.
> 
> The grill scraper and spatula were sharpened daily. There was a gadget to do that, too.
> 
> There were lots of kitchen shears to open bags.



OTOH, he also told me that when a McD. crew has a food fight in the kitchen, the guy with the tartar sauce gun wins.


----------



## daveb (Mar 14, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> Apparently it's a reincarnation of "TheChefClub".



As Long John SIlver's parrot would say: "Pieces of sheeet, Pieces of sheeet, AWWWWWWWKK!"


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 14, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this line, particularly what the steel is, actual hardness, what it sharpens like...


When they didn't already tell you at least_ some_ of that stuff, it proves you never wanted to know.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 14, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> When they didn't already tell you at least_ some_ of that stuff, it proves you never wanted to know.


So true.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 14, 2021)

daveb said:


> As Long John SIlver's parrot would say: "Pieces of sheeet, Pieces of sheeet, AWWWWWWWKK!"



Shoot, back when I ate at Long John Silver's Sea Food Restaurant, they NEVER had parrot on the menu! That sounds cooler than a Changsha wet market!!!


----------



## daveb (Mar 14, 2021)

Cue up Kipp....


----------

